# Прямохождение и остеохондроз



## doc (30 Май 2014)

Прямохождение как способ передвижения впервые появился у архозавров (древних животных, обитавших на Земле ещё до динозавров) в среднем триасе, – примерно 250 миллионов лет тому назад.
"По сравнению с остальными рептилиями архозавры обладали значительно большей скоростью передвижения, то есть получали преимущество при охоте и могли спастись от опасности. Увеличение скорости достигалось как за счёт снижения веса скелета, так и из-за изменения структуры конечностей... они были частично выпрямлены, а задние были достаточно мощными для совершения прыжков и поднятия туловища в вертикальное положение" (Александр Бабицкий).
Потом на планете появились двуногие динозавроморфные рептилии, существовавшие параллельно динозаврам до юрского периода. Динозавры тоже изначально передвигались на двух ногах, правда в ходе эволюции некоторые растительноядные из них перешли на четыре конечности. Однако хищные динозавры, в том числе и знаменитый Tyrannosaurus Rex, и дальше оставались бипедальными. Пока все эти громадные существа не вымерли в конце мелового периода. Причём многие виды двуногих динозавров имели колоссальный вес, что никак не отражалось на их позвоночниках и суставах. Эти животные существовали на земле десятки миллионов лет, и наука не располагает данными о том, что причиной их массовой гибели стал остеохондроз…

Спустя многие тысячелетия климат земли в очередной раз поменялся. Влажные леса Африки превратились в саванны, и наши далёкие предки вынуждены были спуститься с деревьев на землю. Для лучшего обзора местности им теперь приходилось регулярно вставать с четверенек на задние конечности. Преимущество в новых условиях имели те особи, у которых это получалось лучше. Постепенно, в результате естественного отбора, умение ходить на двух ногах было закреплено генетически. Освобождённые передние конечности и включение в рацион мясной пищи дали мощный эволюционный толчок и в итоге способствовали превращению древних обезьян в первобытных людей. Следовательно, во многом именно благодаря прямохождению мы, потомки тех африканских пращуров, стали Homo sapiens. И вот уже примерно 8-10 миллионов лет наши предки и человек ходят на двух ногах. Это если не считать моротопитека - первого бипедального примата, останки которого датируются 20,6 миллионами лет. Сроки, вполне достаточные для адаптации к новым реалиям.
И вот эту простую истину почему-то решили оспорить советские невропатологи, объявившие прямохождение причиной развития у людей остеохондроза. Бездоказательно, не приводя каких-то научных аргументов, по-пролетарски. Их не смутило ни очевидное противоречие эволюционной теории, ни наличие остеохондроза у одомашненных четвероногих животных.
А, между прочим, помимо человека на планете и в наше время есть другие двуногие. И если по позвоночникам пингвинов информации мало, то вот насчёт австралийских кенгуру можно сказать – нет у них остеохондроза. Иначе, при трепетном отношении западной цивилизации к природе, австралийские ветеринарные клиники были бы забиты больными кенгуру (которых на континенте в 3 раза больше, чем людей!). Причём на межпозвонковые диски этих сумчатых помимо вертикальной осевой нагрузки оказывает мощное влияние толчкообразный способ их передвижения.
Потому что позвоночники (как и все прочие органы!) животных прекрасно адаптированы к естественной для них среде обитания. И человек отнюдь не является исключением. Спорить с этим могут только люди, совершенно не знакомые с генетикой.

У человека как вида остеохондроз является относительно молодым заболеванием. Как о серьёзной и масштабной медицинской проблеме о нём заговорили в прошлом столетии. На последнюю четверть двадцатого века приходится самый пик заболеваемости, продолжающийся и поныне. Как раз в эти годы население развитых стран вовсю начало пользоваться плодами цивилизации. Сидячая работа, обустроенный быт, поголовная автомобилизация, возросший материальный достаток привели к тому, что большую часть свободного от сна времени люди проводят сидя.* В результате этого прямохождение как таковое оказалось сведённым к минимуму, но заболеваемость остеохондрозом при этом достигла максимума!*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2014)

Так и не понял о чем речь в информации.
О том, что остеохондроз болезнь?
Есть и такая теория. Почему нет?
Тут важно, что лечим при остеохондрозе?


----------



## doc (30 Май 2014)

Об отсутствии связи между остеохондрозом и прямохождением.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2014)

Нет и не надо.
От прямолежания так же есть остеохондроз, это же не болезнь, это состаривание.


----------



## doc (30 Май 2014)

Это уже другая тема.
Кстати, нелюбимый Вами П.Л. Жарков считает так же как Вы.


----------



## vertebrolog (30 Май 2014)

Почему Вы так буквально прицепились к прямохождению, это только один из вариантов вертикальной нагрузки на диск, причём самый безобидный. Просто это часто применяется в обобщённом виде, чтобы не перечислять остальные варианты. Существует фоновая причина проблемы, которую Вы изменить не сможете, а есть причины, на которые , при желании, можно значительно влиять.


----------



## doc (30 Май 2014)

Глобальной причиной остеохондроза часто называют прямохождение. Якобы при вертикальном положении тела имеется повышенная нагрузка на позвоночник. Другими словами, наши межпозвонковые диски, предназначенные природой для демпфирования нагрузок, якобы разрушаются от веса человеческого тела. Такое мнение в числе других отечественных вертеброневрологов разделяет, например, В.Ф.Кузнецов (2000): “…вследствие прямохождения позвоночник человека испытывает значительные механические перегрузки, что приводит к относительно быстрому его изнашиванию”. Хотелось бы уточнить причины такого избирательного поражения Homo sapiens. Наши учёные, похоже, совершенно не знакомы с биологией. Необходимо заметить, что если бы дело действительно обстояло именно таким образом, у эволюции было достаточно времени для исправления "ошибки". 250 миллионов лет прямохождения - достаточный срок.


----------



## vertebrolog (31 Май 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Глобальной причиной остеохондроза часто называют прямохождение.


Это так и есть, под этим понимают и прямостояние, и прямосидение и нагрузки при вертикальном положении туловища. При вертикальном положении действительно есть повышенная нагрузка на позвоночник и его составляющие  по сравнению с горизонтальным положением (это аксиома). Если непонятно, спросите любого травматолога. Сгибание позвоночника ещё больше создаёт нагрузку и на диск и на позвонок (думаю это понятно).



doc написал(а):


> эволюции было достаточно времени для исправления "ошибки". 250 миллионов лет прямохождения - достаточный срок.


Недостаточный, так как остеохондроз практически никак не мешает воспроизведению потомства даже сейчас. Единичные случаи "погоду не строят".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2014)

Кардинальное словосочетание:
-кардинально быстро способствует изнашиванию-
Вот это правильно.
Дерево живет и умирает, в болоте быстрее.
Заботится человек о себе, умирает позже.

Борьба с остеохондрозом, это не борьба с болезнью, а борьба за качество жизни!

Человек не может жить вечно и у него не может не быть остеохондроза.
Ждем примера человека без остеохондроза.


----------



## doc (31 Май 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ждем примера человека без остеохондроза.


Это не ко мне.

Я уже писал, что человек как вид вырван из своей естественной среды обитания и живёт по сути в _нечеловеческих_ условиях (каменные джунгли городов вместо перелесков и саванн, тяжёлая экология, сидячая малоподвижная жизнь, нездоровое питание и т.д и т.п.).
Именно поэтому он здоровым быть не может. Наши организмы измучены цивилизацией. И один из самых мощных ударов такая нездоровая жизнь нанесла позвоночнику.
Я утверждаю, что причины остеохондроза - не в прямохождении, а в отрыве от природы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2014)

То есть в природе остеохондроза не было бы?


----------



## doc (31 Май 2014)

Как и любая другая болезнь, наверное, был. Не в таких масштабах, точно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2014)

Так и средняя продолжительность жизни, в 14 году-36 лет.


----------



## doc (1 Июн 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и средняя продолжительность жизни, в 14 году-36 лет.


20 января 2012 года премьер-министр России Владимир Путин заявил, что средняя продолжительность жизни в России для обоих полов превысила 70 лет, http://www.rosbalt.ru/main/2012/01/20/935630.html


----------



## Tyuha (1 Июн 2014)

> Доктор Ступин сказал(а): ↑
> Так и средняя продолжительность жизни, в 14 году-36 лет.


----------



## doc (1 Июн 2014)

Спасибо, где-то уже видел эти сроки.
Значит, наши 70 лет - это их 40. Тем более странно...


----------



## doc (7 Июн 2014)

vertebrolog написал(а):


> При вертикальном положении действительно есть повышенная нагрузка на позвоночник и его составляющие по сравнению с горизонтальным положением (это аксиома).


При вертикальном положении нет повышенных нагрузок, а есть *нормальные* нагрузки. Естественные для человека. Собственный вес не может быть повышенной нагрузкой! Повышенные нагрузки возникают исключительно при подъёме неадекватных тяжестей.


----------

